# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  نورٌ بُعِثْتَ إلى الورى

## الوسادة

بمناسبة العام الهجري الجديد 



نورٌ بُعِثْتَ إلى الورى ورســولا
يا سيِّدي أنت الإباء ُ سليـــــــلا

يا هجرة لله نحيي ذكرهـــــــــــــا 
كل ّ الزمان وعمرنا والجيــــــلا 

مشكاة من صنع الإله ينيرنــــــا 
قـَبَس ٌ بنور ِ مليكهِ قنــديـــــــلا 

أنت الأمينُ وكنت فينـــا قِــــدْوَة ٌ
سيفٌ من الله العزيز أصيـــــلا

أرسيتَ فينا عـزة لا تنتـهــــي
برسالة فيها الهدى تنزيــــــــلا

وحي السماء بروحهِ أوحى له ُ
قرآنه هَدْيُ العباد دليـــــــــــــلا

جبريل يتلو آيةً في آيــــــــــــة ٍ
اقرأ كتابك بكرة وأصيــــــــــــلا

اقرأ فسبحان الذي لا تنتهــــــي
آياته قد رتِّلت ترتيـــــــــــــــــلا

هذا كتابك فيه أركان الهــــــدى
وبه الشَّريعة فـُصّلتْ تفصيـــلا

هذا مُحَمَّدُ سيّدي ونبيّنـــــــــــــا
وبدينه نشر السلام سبيــــــــلا

فتح البلاد سلاحه حبٌّ ســـرى
بين الشعوب مبـجلٌ تبجيــــلا 

دين ٌ ينادي الخير في أرجائهـــا
وبه ِ الخلائق حُوّلتْ تحويـــــــلا

العدل فيه محبة ورســـــــــــالة ٌ
وبه الحياة تبدّلت ْ تبديـــــــــــلا

دستورُ من بـِدْع ِالإلهِ كتابنــــــا
كَـلـَمٌ من الله العزيز جميــــــــلا

الدين يسرٌ نـَصَّهـا في آيــــــــــة ٍ
فيه الحياة بساطة تسهيـــــــلا

وبه الجهاد فريضة ٌ في حكمهــا
إن يعتدوا فانفرْ هناك عَجُـــــولا

الله كرّمنا بخيـر رسالــــــــــــــة ٍ
وبها عبرنا النـَّجم دون أفـــــولا

الكلُّ تحت لوائها حـــــــــقٌّ لــــه ُ
عدل بها بين الورى مكفــــــــولا

الأمُّ أكْرمهـــــا بـمحــكـم ِ صورةٍ
يحيا اليتيم بعطفـــــه مشمـــــولا

الله أعلى أمتّـــي بمكانهــــــــــــا 
وكتابها يهدي العباد سبيـــــــــلا

صونوا عهود الله أنتم خيــــــرة ً
في العالميــن رســــالة ورسولا

لا تسمحوا للعابثين يشوِّهـــــــوا
إسلامنا وَيُهَــوِّلوا تهويـــــــــــلا 

قد كمّلَ الله الحبيب بدينـــــــــــه ِ
وختامـه ُ زاد القلوب ظليــــــــلا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كل سنة وانت بألف خير عليكي وعـ الامة الاسلامية جميعا  :Bl (6):

----------


## ورده السعاده

كل عام وانتي بخير والامه االاسلاميه كلها بخير...

----------

